# Milwaukee m18 fuel drill



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeg_05 said:


> I just bought this the other day, I used it all day today, I am very impressed with it, so if anyone is on the fence about getting it, go for it:thumbsup:


Well they look good but I bought the Red lithium set just before the 
*Milwaukee m18 fuel drill came out so I have to beat these up first..:laughing:
*


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

not what my wallet needed to hear :no::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randas said:


> not what my wallet needed to hear :no::laughing:


Nothing is cheap...


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I love my impact. I'm using every excuse I can to take it out and use it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I love my impact. I'm using every excuse I can to take it out and use it.


Same here they are great.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

randas said:


> not what my wallet needed to hear :no::laughing:


Yeah my wallet isn't happy lol, I had to do the walk around store a few times, pick it up set it down routine a few times but it was worth it


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Well they look good but I bought the Red lithium set just before the
> *Milwaukee m18 fuel drill came out so I have to beat these up first..:laughing:
> *


Lol yeah my old drill was pretty tired, eat thru batteries and get so hot I couldn't touch it


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I love my impact. I'm using every excuse I can to take it out and use it.


Where did you get yours? I've been watching online for the impact (bare tool) but it says "temporarily out of stock" I don't need the charger or the batteries as I already have a number of the 18 volt tools.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Love mine also. The torque settings work great. I bought mine at the H box store


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have any M12 tools, the charger that comes with the Fuel impact and drill charges both 18 and 12 volt batteries. Just not at the same time.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> If you have any M12 tools, the charger that comes with the Fuel impact and drill charges both 18 and 12 volt batteries. Just not at the same time.


That was one reason I purchased it since I already have a m12 impact, but then I read that they are coming out with brushless m12 drills and impacts this winter.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They just announced M12 Fuel!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome drill. :thumbup:


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought 1 a week or so ago and the brake is already out of it :-/ Love my hole hawg but have never had good luck with anything else from them.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

redsox98 said:


> I bought 1 a week or so ago and the brake is already out of it :-/ Love my hole hawg but have never had good luck with anything else from them.


Yep I'm with you corded stuff is usually kick ass, their battery stuff at least the stuff I've had not so much.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Well they look good but I bought the Red lithium set just before the
> *Milwaukee m18 fuel drill came out so I have to beat these up first..:laughing:
> *


Same here.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

wendon said:


> Where did you get yours? I've been watching online for the impact (bare tool) but it says "temporarily out of stock" I don't need the charger or the batteries as I already have a number of the 18 volt tools.


I got mine from home depot. The didn't have the bare tool either and they only had one of the impacts left when I went there.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m12-fuel-brushless-drills-and-drivers/

Oh wow I might have to give my M12 to my cousin for Christmas and get myself a new one.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

rockin' the M18 Fuel :laughing:


----------



## cicirich (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anybody know where the best prices are? Can't find where they were running the free third battery.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> rockin' the M18 Fuel :laughing:


Ya think the dude needs a taller ladder??


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Elec-Tech said:


> Ya think the dude needs a taller ladder??


It's residential, so, no.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The M18 Fuel drill is amazing. It's very powerful and does everything Milwaukee says it does. There is one major flaw, however. The side handle screws onto two cast aluminum jaws. After one week one jaw crumbled and now it's in the shop. Milwaukee said they would repair it this one time under warranty. They said I cranked it down too hard.

This is unacceptable with a drill this powerful. The side handle has to be built to take abuse. If its a choice between my knuckles and the drill, I am going to let go of the drill. If the side handle takes a hit, that's part of the job.

The side handle design is poor anyway. To change the orientation you have to take it off and put it back on again. There's no way to change it on the fly.

Don't get me wrong. I love my Milwaukee tools. They're tough. I don't abuse them but accidents happen. I have dropped my M12's twelve feet onto concrete floors and they keep on going. Hopefully, after I get this Fuel drill back from the shop I won't have any problems. I standardized on Milwaukee because they're the best tools in the industry. I might be able to forgive them for a design glitch.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Side handles on cordless drills are for pussys.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Though I do sometimes use the handle, I rarely use it in drill mode. I prefer to have the clutch active to protect my bits.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The fuel is the best cordless I have ever drilled steel with, in 1st gear it has great trigger control and I get 2 springs coming out of the hole with a bit of saliva where Im drilling, go slow to go fast, I can only shake my head when I see guys in 2nd gear going full speed into steel.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Side handles on cordless drills are for pussys.


Yeah, we'll I guess I'm a *****. I just joined this site in an attempt to join intelligent conversation. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> Yeah, we'll I guess I'm a *****. I just joined this site in an attempt to join intelligent conversation. I guess I was wrong.


I was only pulling your leg, you will need thicker skin around here mate.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

These look to be as good as the older one I have. I'm rough on tools, fiqure they gotta stand the abuse of the job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> I was only pulling your leg, you will need thicker skin around here mate.


You're probably right. You caught me on a bad day. If you look at my user name, it's the amount of profit I'm making on a job right now  . I'll be happy to see the ass end of this job I can tell you...


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I was :laughing: at the leg being pulled.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

niteshift said:


> These look to be as good as the older one I have. I'm rough on tools, fiqure they gotta stand the abuse of the job.


That looks like the plastic makita, you want the BHP454 I think.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

chewy said:


> That looks like the plastic makita, you want the BHP454 I think.


Whats the diff between them? IDK


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Whats the diff between them? IDK


The BHP454 has "metal gear shifting components to increase durability over earlier models"


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Yeah, we'll I guess I'm a *****. I just joined this site in an attempt to join intelligent conversation. I guess I was wrong.


Time for these again!!!


----------

